# monster wahoo on slayer



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally figured out how to post pics from my droid...this wahoo was caught off Destin...at the Nippple


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok maybe i didnt figure it ...will try again


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

good luck!!.....might have to take a computer course 1st


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

*wahoo pic*

Ok....it posted to recent photos...but wont let me add to a thread...sorry....will figure it out....if any one uploads from a droid x ...shoot me some info


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

The only way I've been able to do it from my iPhone is with a photobucket app upload get the direct link go to manage attachments and upload from there


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

The pic is in my album...in my profile.....still cant upload to a post...sorry


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice one......................!!!!!!

Robin


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The pic was worth the wait! Nice. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a great fish.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

very nice...what he eat?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

stud hooooooooo!!!:thumbup: good job!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

whoooooooooooooo Dat? Nice one right there


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to see that i can upload pics from a droid....dont have a clue how i did it......tried so many different ways....no idea which one worked


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, what did it eat and what was the weight?


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

The wahoo was 136lbs...ate a lure i have made by garret lee in hawaii...black scoop jee head. Black with blu and silver skirt on top....flat line close 20 ft off transon....lost the lure that day to a big blue....same situation...flat line...garret's company name is Tsutomu ...u can find him on internet....all his lures are killers


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

That would be a jet head....sorry


----------

